# tip feature



## john23125 (Sep 12, 2017)

new to the furum but have been reading alot.. great stuff guys keep it up.
my question can we all ask uber add the feature fir tiping. it, s on in US &UK..and i think we should next..who is ready signed a petition...


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

john23125 said:


> new to the furum but have been reading alot.. great stuff guys keep it up.
> my question can we all ask uber add the feature fir tiping. it, s on in US &UK..and i think we should next..who is ready signed a petition...


LOL 
I like you, you're funny. 
.


----------



## john23125 (Sep 12, 2017)

why funny 
we can do it


----------



## Chirsg (Aug 17, 2017)

Because there have been issues where uber has taken the tip for themselves and also the issue of drivers unfairly rating pax for lack of a tip. It's a garbage system that I'm glad australia has no compulsory part in this culture.

The biggest thing we should be pushing for is justification for unfair ratings.

Like, no giving 1 stars for no good reason.


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

Chirsg said:


> Like, no giving 1 stars for no good reason.


Considering that we could be "deactivated" for dropping below 4.6 average, any rating below 4 should require explanation.


----------



## Phatboy (Feb 9, 2017)

There is not much of a tipping culture here in Oz, unlike in the States, and Aussies tend to be lousy tippers. (Ask anybody who has worked in hospitality for corroboration of this).

The assumption here is that people engaged in providing a service are paid enough (award rates and so on) unlike in the States, where tips are often given because the customer understands that the service provider is on meager minimum wages.

Fast forward to Uber in Sydney. I love getting tips from my customers, but its by no means a daily (or indeed a weekly) thing. I fear that if it was somehow enshrined in the app, and became more commonplace, that our corporate masters might use this as an excuse to cut our rates. Just my view.....


----------



## uber_driver (Apr 6, 2016)

australians dont tip

if they really wanted to tip
they dont need a feature in the app
they can just give you cash or coins like some american tourists


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

GoCatch has an in-app tipping feature. Drivers here in Canberra are reporting receiving significantly increased tips when providing GoCatch services. 

I suspect the same will happen when Uber provides that feature in Australia later this year.


----------



## NZShaker (Feb 1, 2016)

Ove had a $5 incentive for a go catch ride...it came up before i accepted the trip there was $5 extra


----------



## Gryphster (Apr 19, 2017)

NZShaker is right, it's not a tip, it's a bribe to accept their job.
GoCatch even market it to riders as such. you add the 'tip' beforehand.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Gryphster said:


> NZShaker is right, it's not a tip, it's a bribe to accept their job.
> GoCatch even market it to riders as such. you add the 'tip' beforehand.


My understanding is that have both an up-front tipping facility to induce the driver to accept the trip and an end-of-trip tipping facility.

I have just emailed them to enquire about this and will report back.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Alas, my understanding was a misunderstanding and NZShaker and Gryphster are correct. Sorry.

Here is the relevant part of the reply from GoCatch:

To clarify, passengers can only offer a tip through the app onset of the job upon creating the request. If the passenger offers to give a tip at the end of the trip, he may give this directly to the driver. The app is not yet equipped with a feature that allows passengers to add a tip when processing payment at the end of the job.


----------

